# How long did it take for him to warm up to you?



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

we are getting Charlie on Friday, and I was just wondering how long it took for your V to warm up to you after you brought him home from the breeder.

Thanks
Dubya


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Um, pretty much the moment we got her in the car. She slept on our chests and wanted to be on our laps from the time we brought her home. However I had made several visits to the breeder prior and had handled her quite a bit.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Ours took about 4-5 days. We took a long road trip together when we got her (13 hrs). She slept through most part of the journey and was shy and quiet when we got her home. I think she was confused about the change, but didn't seem to miss her litter-mates at night. Slept like an angel. In a few days, she was back to being a vizsla!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

he didn't want anything to do with us in the car on the way home, but once we got him home it took him about 2 seconds to be our best bud.
good luck.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Lots of love, praise, play, and very gentle corrections and he'll warm up in no time at all.
Assuming he is 8 weeks old, take the 1st few weeks and just work on bonding with him. Get him started on the house training and used to the crate, if you decide to use one, which I highly recommend. Very short, gentle sessions on the leash, and you'll be fine.
He's going to learn more in the 1st month to six weeks with you than any other time in his life. Make the investment in his development during this time. Introduce him too as much as he can handle in very short sessions.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Ours both were shipped by air freight to the Orlando Airport. As soon as we took them out of the shipping crate they couldn't get enough of us. Now they sit with us most of the day. They really are 'Velcro' dogs.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Ziva was my baby the first moment I picked her up. It was a 5 hour car ride to get home from Gainesville and she slept on my lap except for the last half hour at which time she literally climbed up my chest and curled herself around my neck - between my neck and the Jeep seat!

Once we got home she followed me all over the house and still does... whatever room I'm in - she's in and she's now 9 1/2 months old.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

My experience was a bit different..... Merc was always happy enough to see us and be with us but it was about 6 months before he stopped long enough for me to be able to cuddle him and it's only in the last months, since he turned 2, that I think he has really acted like I expected a vizsla would. Now he likes to lie with at least part of him touching one of us (he'd prefer to be sprawled over both of us on the couch) and he tends to follow me around a bit more. But as a puppy I'd say he liked people but didn't seem particularly attached to us. Maybe I did something wrong?? Don't know, will have to see next time we bring a puppy home


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm with Merc kinda. She's always happy go lucky with everyone (dog or human) but to see any real affection was after a couple of days. It's been exactly two weeks and she'll only cuddle when she's getting sleepy. If you try when she's wide awake be prepared to have your clothes, hair (yes hair, grr) and limbs chewed.


----------



## RyanColleenLia (Feb 2, 2010)

Lia was pretty content with us from the moment we picked her up from the breeders. We had a long car ride from Illinois to Kansas City (with a break for a night in St. Louis), and she slept pretty much the whole time on my lap. Because she was 7 1/2 weeks old when we got her, the breeder told us to spend a lot of time with her, let her be a puppy, and to wait at least a week before starting with consistent training because she was so young and to let her warm up to us. I think that helped a lot because I say around the third day it really clicked in her mind that we were her people and we were the one who will take care of her and give her the things she needs. It took an extremely long time for her to learn her name, but I think as long as you give Charlie a lot of affection and praise and show him that you are the ones who will take care of him, he should warm up fairly quickly. Soon enough he will never want to leave your side and howl like his world has ended when you leave the room ;D


----------

